# Friday Nov 1 land base fishing



## Gambit007 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bolivar side, and possible 91st or 61st pier. 

Seeing if anyone wanna go and join me, good incoming tide from 9 - 5 ish. Target flounder and reds. 

Looking for company and of course learn anything new. 

Pm for faster response please

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gambit007 (Mar 19, 2012)

Going out today 11/3 anyone wanna meetup/ hangout? 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------

